# Gillens Monitor



## Reptile-Man (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys,
i wont to get a gillens monitor as my first monitor, i have a scrub python so i am familar with keeping reptiles.
does anyone have care sheets on them what tank size?
i know they are also called pygmy mulga monitors if im correct i wanna get a smaller species first,
so a care sheet would be great guys 
Thanks

Reef.


----------



## DonnB (Dec 8, 2010)

Keeping pythons and monitors are completely different.


----------



## giggle (Dec 8, 2010)

Its hard to find good info... I got the Reptiles Australia Mag... Vol 3 issue 1... it has articles on both the gillens and ridgetails (ackies)... you can order them off the website  They are the best for info... they cover enclosure size and set up, temps, feeding, breeding etc. Both gillens and ackies make good beginners monitors.

And yes there is a big difference between keeping snakes and lizards, but dont let that discourage you  Clearly you would have done a bit of research already because you have narrowed it down to a species. Im sure you are aware that their heating costs may be a bit pricey... even if you live in cairns they require a hot basking spot of 60deg (some recommend higher, some recommend lower). They require feeding more often than a snake and they eat more so the food bill is higher. If you are feeding insects, it can get quite pricey... especially in north areas, it seems the insect suppliers are scarce. 
Having said all this... they are still cheaper to keep than a beardie, especially when you start getting into the humid areas such as CQ and FNQ. 

I combat the heat by using cold packs under my enclosures. I come home for lunch so can change them half way through the day. Its cheaper than aircon lol

I highly recommend the magazine... it will definitely help  And then you can avoid narky comments from people who dont want to contribute anything of use.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 9, 2010)

High heat - I use a 150 watt flood lamp from bunnings. Don't need a thermostate or anything, it'll get up to around 50-70 degrees dependsing on how you position it. 

Food start a breeding colony of woodies, easy as hell or buy bulk fuzzy mice.


In my opinion I find keeping monitors easier than pythons. 

I kept my young V.t. Orientalis in a 60cm by 40cm by 40cm tub with sand as a subrate. (washed sand from bunnings)


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 9, 2010)

i said i have a python so i am familar with keeping REPTILES......


----------



## DonnB (Dec 10, 2010)

Having a python makes you familiar with keeping pythons...Not reptiles. Get a book called keeping and breeding aust lizards. Will help with the questions you have.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Reptile-Man said:


> i said i have a python so i am familar with keeping REPTILES......


 thats scarey if u really think that , id be doing more research before even thinking about geting any monitor .


----------



## giggle (Dec 10, 2010)

JAS101 said:


> thats scarey if u really think that , id be doing more research before even thinking about geting any monitor .



Thats clearly what he is _TRYING_ to do!!! In his first post he asks for info, caresheets, tank set up etc. Leave the poor guy alone if you can't be of help with his research. He doesn't mean he is a reptile expert, he just means he has some reptile experience. You are just being nit-picking by giving such replies. 

I am so sick of people attacking those that are just trying to get information. If you can't help him out, leave the thread alone. Until he says something outrageously ignorant... like he is going to be feeding his monitor once a month and being in cairns he wont need any heating... people should be helping not attacking.

Reptile-man... check out those magazines, they are definitely your best resource to begin with. 
Jannico... thanks for also posting some information for him


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 10, 2010)

Mate the Victorian Herpetological Society has a caresheet on these little guys. I'm actually on the hunt for a pair myself.


----------



## gillsy (Dec 10, 2010)

Can I just say I think these guys are the BOMB! As already stated high heat, don't worry about a thermostat, just a very high watt spot light 50-70c.

You wont need to worry about night heating during winter up there, but you may like to ensure they keep warm none the less. They're pigs, and will eat anything you put in front of them. 

We have 2 trio's hopefully producing eggs in the next month, so i'll keep posted.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 10, 2010)

giggle said:


> Thats clearly what he is _TRYING_ to do!!! In his first post he asks for info, caresheets, tank set up etc. Leave the poor guy alone if you can't be of help with his research. He doesn't mean he is a reptile expert, he just means he has some reptile experience. You are just being nit-picking by giving such replies.
> 
> I am so sick of people attacking those that are just trying to get information. If you can't help him out, leave the thread alone. Until he says something outrageously ignorant... like he is going to be feeding his monitor once a month and being in cairns he wont need any heating... people should be helping not attacking.
> 
> ...


 what im geting at is there is more info out there other then this site , and he shouldnt base all of his research on just this site .
a good old 2 min search of the WWW has netted a couple of care sheets .
heres one 
Captive Husbandry of the Gillens Monitor


----------



## giggle (Dec 10, 2010)

JAS101 said:


> what im geting at is there is more info out there other then this site , and he shouldnt base all of his research on just this site



No, but you dont know that. Did you ask him if all he was basing his research on was info from this site? If I hadn't asked for info on here once upon a time, then I would never have known about the fantastic information available from the magazine that I mentioned. 
It is a completely legitimate concept, to ask for even further info that he may not have been able to find himself. That is what forums are for, collaborating of ideas, discussion and sharing info. No one should be afraid to ask questions.

And I don't appreciate threats in PMs thank you JAS101... I was unable to reply to your PM to inform you.


----------

